# Tanner's Babies :)



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Tanner gave birth to 13 healthy pups on Sunday afternoon. Here is the first picture of many to come. She is doing great but is a bit protective so I have to keep my distance.


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Aww lovely keep updated with pics!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

tranquil said:


> Tanner gave birth to 13 healthy pups on Sunday afternoon. Here is the first picture of many to come. She is doing great but is a bit protective so I have to keep my distance.


Congratulations! My mama just had her 8 babies a bit over a week ago and I am beyond in love. This had been a great experience to go through. It's gonna be hard letting them go though. I am excited to watch yours grow!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

3 days old


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

6 days old


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Aww lovely! Any idea what colours they might be?


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm not sure. I don't really know much about colourations and markings


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

It looks like you have have several black berkshires (color on top, white underneath) and some black hooded. I can't tell if the other color is going to be cream or agouti (depends on the parents), but you have berkshires and hooded in that color too. So cute!!


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Mother is cream. 4 possible fathers are black/white hooded, grey/white hooded and black berkshire


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

At first glance I would say cream, but the pigment on a couple looks darker, maybe the gray you mentioned? Either way they're going to be very pretty.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

7 days old. They grow so fast.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

What colour is that babe in the first pic? Not quite black like the others. Possible russian blue?


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

8 days old. Fur is coming in nicely.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

OH MY GOSH!!!! They're perfect! Look at em!! eeeee! This made me squeal and dance around!


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

9 days old


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

So sweet and fuzzy


----------



## Borntorodeo (Feb 28, 2014)

Too cute! I love the gray/blue one with the 2 spots on it's back. That one is my favorite. Are you planning on keeping any?


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Awww. Makes me miss having bubs in the house.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Thinking of keeping 2 girls to go with mom and her friend


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

10 days old. Think i will keep the little grey/blue one thats starting to crawl. Nicknamed her Lily


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

12 days old. They are crawling everywhere. First group picture is the girls, second is the boys.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are so precious!!


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

2 weeks old. Some have their eyes open.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Aaaaa so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

More cuteness


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Quick question. Is it normal for the babies to bite a bit too hard?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep. Babies are mouthy to explore and as their human you must teach them how gentle they should be on us. If you've ever has nails groomed you know adult rats have learned that skin and nails are different and can have different force applied. Tell them "hey!/ow!" And they should stop and learn to be nicer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

oh my god they're absolutely adorable.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

My babies just went through the biting phase. It only lasted about two days though and now they know better. I really loved the way It felt though to stick your hand in and have little teeth gnawing all over. It was so cute. But I just did as Nanashi said and made some noises when they would bite too hard. They seemed to learn on their own though, that it was improper behavior. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

That little brown one with the cap splitting from the back is adorable! It's my favorite.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Another quick question. I'm keeping 2 little girls to go with mama and her peevious cagemate. Is there any percautions with introducing them when they are of age or is it like any other intro?


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

So, i seperated the males from females yesterday and now Tanner is constantly moving the babies back into the nest. She doesn't allow any of the female babies to leave the nest. Is this normal? Will this decrease over time? I'm sure the babies are hungry for solids by now. It's been 24 hours and she is still keeping them in the nest.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

tranquil said:


> So, i seperated the males from females yesterday and now Tanner is constantly moving the babies back into the nest. She doesn't allow any of the female babies to leave the nest. Is this normal? Will this decrease over time? I'm sure the babies are hungry for solids by now. It's been 24 hours and she is still keeping them in the nest.


She'll probably continue to do this till they are fully weaned, I know Lilly did.


----------

